# spangles?



## tastetherainbow (22 March 2010)

might sound like a really silly question as i happen to know an awful lot about dogs but what actually is a spangle


----------



## Bearsmum (22 March 2010)

He He He you're just inviting lots and lots of Spangle pics now arent you?

JDx


----------



## Slinkyunicorn (22 March 2010)

Its one of these......


----------



## Spudlet (22 March 2010)

Bearsmum said:



			He He He you're just inviting lots and lots of Spangle pics now arent you?

JDx
		
Click to expand...

TaDaaaaa!





















A spangle - or, a spaniel (this one is of the Cocker variety)


----------



## CorvusCorax (22 March 2010)

'Orrible noisy, messy, troublemaking scruffbag breed with no recall.


THE GSD MAFIA RULES!!!


**runs and hides**


----------



## kirstyhen (22 March 2010)

Or one of these!!








(It's a Spaniel - Springer, Clumber, Field, Cocker, Irish Water etc etc)


----------



## kirstyhen (22 March 2010)

CaveCanem said:



			'Orrible noisy, messy, troublemaking scruffbag breed with no recall.
		
Click to expand...

Noisy!?? My Snotbag never makes a peep, however I seem to recall a facebook status I saw earlier about a certain breed making a racket....


----------



## JoG (22 March 2010)

A springer Spangle and a Sprocker Spangle


----------



## CorvusCorax (22 March 2010)

They weren't making a racket. I was!!!!


----------



## JoG (22 March 2010)

Spud i llluuurrrvvvveeee the Henry on the beach piccy 

Have yet to risk that as Molly may endanger cross channel ferries whilst retrieving seagulls


----------



## kirstyhen (22 March 2010)

CaveCanem said:



			They weren't making a racket. I was!!!!
		
Click to expand...

Well I certainly wouldn't recommend you as a breed in that case, noisy cow


----------



## CorvusCorax (22 March 2010)

Excuse me, the Yellow Minature Spotted Tourettes Terroriser is a breed apart, thankyou very much!


----------



## kirstyhen (22 March 2010)

Pmsl! :d :d


----------



## Patches (22 March 2010)

They come in many varieties of cuteness...



















They also terrorise "normal" dogs!


----------



## WoopsiiD (22 March 2010)

Heee Heeee
One of these...YES she is stapled to the floor!


----------



## Parkranger (22 March 2010)

One of these you mean?

I have to say that the non existent recall and whining when he's left for 2 mins is made up for by that beautiful face....!


----------



## FestiveSpirit (22 March 2010)

tastetherainbow said:



			might sound like a really silly question as i happen to know an awful lot about dogs but what actually is a spangle
		
Click to expand...

It is a very silly name for a spaniel.  Fortunately some of us here on AAD have some taste, and have proper dogs


----------



## Bearsmum (22 March 2010)

OK might as well join in.....

Mucky spangle...






Tired spangle...


----------



## Cliqmo (22 March 2010)

Baby cocker spangle


----------

